# Northern Spain



## BJN (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi folks
We are going to Northern Spain later in the year and wish to stopover near/in Getaria for a night just to visit a favoured restaurant
Anyone know of a site/aire/spot to stay please
Regards
Bryan


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 19, 2017)

*Parking not camping*



Jays said:


> Just look on google earth for a car park and stay, or at the port.
> Don't camp just park, and sleep.
> John



Just park up tidily, do not take anything out of the camper, no levelling ramps, no awnings or put anything underneath for the night. Then you are just parking, no one will bother you. If you look like you are camping then the local police may have a word. Their law is parking is legal even if sleeping in the vehicle, camping is not allowed. Just play by their rules.


----------



## BJN (Mar 19, 2017)

tidewatcher said:


> Just park up tidily, do not take anything out of the camper, no levelling ramps, no awnings or put anything underneath for the night. Then you are just parking, no one will bother you. If you look like you are camping then the local police may have a word. Their law is parking is legal even if sleeping in the vehicle, camping is not allowed. Just play by their rules.



Many thanks guys
Looks like no sites locally so "Parking" it will be


----------



## IanH (Mar 30, 2017)

BJN said:


> Hi folks
> We are going to Northern Spain later in the year and wish to stopover near/in Getaria for a night just to visit a favoured restaurant
> Anyone know of a site/aire/spot to stay please
> Regards
> Bryan



You could ask, in advance, the restaurant if they have any issue with you parking overnight in their car park. If not, job done and no D&D!


----------



## BJN (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Ian
They don't have a car park!!
Thanks anyway


----------

